# 3 dpo creamy cm tmi picture.



## jesgurl99

Hubby and I bd'd a couple days before o day of and day after o. Today is 3 dpo and I had held it to go potty for 5 hours and when I went potty I had a huge glob of creamy cm.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 112


----------



## Mom2sam

Im also 3dpo & noticed creamy cm in underwear. I know its early but also feel weird twinge pulsating type twinge on left side. Its constans don't knw hw to describe it but had this last time just before bfp. Don't wanna get my hopes up as 3dpo so early to feel anything. Wander if the cm is normal post ovulation? Stalking

Oh quick question did u find cm wen wiped, or underwear or frm cervix? Nevr check my cervix so just wandering x 
Wen will u b testing? My first cycle aftr mc that one happened first cycle aftr 6 years on bc dunno hw long ths one will take x


----------



## cutieq

Hi ladies, I had similar CM on the day I think I ovulated (yesterday). I'm technically 1DPO, but I fully believe I could be off a day or two. Had back pains, cramps, and little flutters down below and in my tummy. All signs lead to ovulation!

I never check my cervix either and got this when I wiped. Mine had a little pink tint to it. Hopefully, this is a good sign for all of us! Continue posting symptoms... I'm a major symptom spotter! I'm not testing until mid-March so I could use the company lol


----------



## LittleSesame

I'm also experiencing this. Posted a picture on a separate thread earlier would love some experienced eyes opinions. 

Good luck!


----------



## jesgurl99

Mom2sam said:


> Im also 3dpo & noticed creamy cm in underwear. I know its early but also feel weird twinge pulsating type twinge on left side. Its constans don't knw hw to describe it but had this last time just before bfp. Don't wanna get my hopes up as 3dpo so early to feel anything. Wander if the cm is normal post ovulation? Stalking
> 
> Oh quick question did u find cm wen wiped, or underwear or frm cervix? Nevr check my cervix so just wandering x
> Wen will u b testing? My first cycle aftr mc that one happened first cycle aftr 6 years on bc dunno hw long ths one will take x

The texture was but I don't think I've ever had that much. I found it when I wiped. Probably Saturday the 8th if afs not here by Wednesday the 5 th


----------



## jesgurl99

cutieq said:


> Hi ladies, I had similar CM on the day I think I ovulated (yesterday). I'm technically 1DPO, but I fully believe I could be off a day or two. Had back pains, cramps, and little flutters down below and in my tummy. All signs lead to ovulation!
> 
> I never check my cervix either and got this when I wiped. Mine had a little pink tint to it. Hopefully, this is a good sign for all of us! Continue posting symptoms... I'm a major symptom spotter! I'm not testing until mid-March so I could use the company lol

Mine had a weird green tint to it. Very weird.


----------



## Coco14

I had this today at about 5/6dpo... Previously dry as I'm on clomid.
Good luck to us all!


----------



## cutieq

I literally giggle and the context of our threads at time. In no other outlet would it be ok to have these convos. that's why I LOVE the boards so much!!

Hopefully this is a great sign for all of us!


----------



## jesgurl99

Coco14 said:


> I had this today at about 5/6dpo... Previously dry as I'm on clomid.
> Good luck to us all!

Well that's a good sign for you!! = )


----------



## jesgurl99

5 dpo AF shouldn't be here for at least 6 more days and all morning this morning I have been tasting metal.


----------



## cutieq

jesgurl99 said:


> 5 dpo AF shouldn't be here for at least 6 more days and all morning this morning I have been tasting metal.

I haven't had that one before, but I've definitely heard that it was a symptom. FX crossed for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## cutieq

definitely feeling something today. headache, constipation, tummy pains, no appetite and I just went home and took a nap on my lunch break. DPO never felt like this. maybe it's rougher bc it's after an early MC?


----------



## jesgurl99

cutieq said:


> definitely feeling something today. headache, constipation, tummy pains, no appetite and I just went home and took a nap on my lunch break. DPO never felt like this. maybe it's rougher bc it's after an early MC?

I've heard that as well I had the taste from 6:20 am until about 10 am and than it went away. 
That maybe be it but it could be another pregnancy! Never know.


----------



## jesgurl99

On and off yesterday about four times and already once this morning I'm 6 dpo and I keep having this feeling that someone was rubbing and wiggling their fingers against the inside of my uterus. It's very light and doesn't last long. But something I have never had before. I don't have the metal taste today so that must have just been yesterday.


----------



## cutieq

jesgurl99 said:


> On and off yesterday about four times and already once this morning I'm 6 dpo and I keep having this feeling that someone was rubbing and wiggling their fingers against the inside of my uterus. It's very light and doesn't last long. But something I have never had before. I don't have the metal taste today so that must have just been yesterday.

I absolutely love those little flutters and feelings. It lets me know that something is happening in there!


----------



## jesgurl99

cutieq said:


> jesgurl99 said:
> 
> 
> On and off yesterday about four times and already once this morning I'm 6 dpo and I keep having this feeling that someone was rubbing and wiggling their fingers against the inside of my uterus. It's very light and doesn't last long. But something I have never had before. I don't have the metal taste today so that must have just been yesterday.
> 
> I absolutely love those little flutters and feelings. It lets me know that something is happening in there!Click to expand...

I'm hoping this is it. I've never had this feeling before. And today I've had it all day. I'm excited!


----------



## jesgurl99

I just had the same huge glob of creamy cm again like 3 dpo. Haven't noticed any uterine tingling this morning yet but we have been busy. Waiting one more week then testing. AF is suppose to be here Wednesday.


----------



## cutieq

So excited for you! I'm still getting my globs as well. Fingers crossed that AF doesn't show for you! I'm living through you haha I have 16 more days until testing but I know I'm gonna give in before then.


----------



## jesgurl99

cutieq said:


> So excited for you! I'm still getting my globs as well. Fingers crossed that AF doesn't show for you! I'm living through you haha I have 16 more days until testing but I know I'm gonna give in before then.

Wow you have a long LP. I'm lucky if mine lasts 11 days. I've actually been taking b6 to make it lasts longer. I'm very excited too. We'll have to keep keep intouch to see if your pg.


----------



## cutieq

Yea. My cycles are normally 31-33 days. AF is due on the 13th but I want to wait a full week to wait to test. I don't want to deal with what I went through last month. Odds are I will probably be testing on the 13th haha but I'm gonna at minimum wait until AF doesn't show


----------



## jesgurl99

cutieq said:


> Yea. My cycles are normally 31-33 days. AF is due on the 13th but I want to wait a full week to wait to test. I don't want to deal with what I went through last month. Odds are I will probably be testing on the 13th haha but I'm gonna at minimum wait until AF doesn't show

That's about how long mine are but I o around 21 cd. I'm waiting three days past when AF should be here. I hope she doesn't come


----------



## cutieq

Gah I had all kinda pain and flutters and swollen sore boobies today. Cd19 so it's too early to know anything. Probably just post o hormones but I'm hoping some implanting action is going on in there


----------



## jesgurl99

cutieq said:


> Gah I had all kinda pain and flutters and swollen sore boobies today. Cd19 so it's too early to know anything. Probably just post o hormones but I'm hoping some implanting action is going on in there

Let's hope so. I still ha flutters today and creamy /lotiony cm so we will see


----------



## jesgurl99

My husband and i just bd'd when I looked on my ff chart I noticed we hadn't done anything since Wednesday. I just haven't wanted to which is weird cuz normally during LP I have a very high sex drive.


----------



## Coco14

9/10dpo today and so tired, I had to nap which I never do :/ Really strange. too early for that isn't it?


----------



## jesgurl99

Coco14 said:


> 9/10dpo today and so tired, I had to nap which I never do :/ Really strange. too early for that isn't it?

I get like that right before AF like day before but yesterday and today I've needed a nap and AF shouldn't be here until Wednesday. Today I've still been having creamy cm. I just went potty and it was creamy and globby cm.


----------



## Coco14

jesgurl99 said:


> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> 9/10dpo today and so tired, I had to nap which I never do :/ Really strange. too early for that isn't it?
> 
> I get like that right before AF like day before but yesterday and today I've needed a nap and AF shouldn't be here until Wednesday. Today I've still been having creamy cm. I just went potty and it was creamy and globby cm.Click to expand...

I was exactly the same with the CM today and I tested and there's a faint line!! :D I can't believe it, going to test again in a bit!


----------



## jesgurl99

Coco14 said:


> jesgurl99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco14 said:
> 
> 
> 9/10dpo today and so tired, I had to nap which I never do :/ Really strange. too early for that isn't it?
> 
> I get like that right before AF like day before but yesterday and today I've needed a nap and AF shouldn't be here until Wednesday. Today I've still been having creamy cm. I just went potty and it was creamy and globby cm.Click to expand...
> 
> I was exactly the same with the CM today and I tested and there's a faint line!! :D I can't believe it, going to test again in a bit!Click to expand...

That makes me more hopeful. I'm so excited for you! I'm glad you tested. I'm moving my test day to Wednesday.


----------



## cutieq

keep us posted Coco14


----------



## Coco14

I did another test a few hours later and it's definitely a BFP!! :D Crazy. Only 3 weeks though and I miscarried after getting pregnant a year ago so I'm quite nervous that something will go wrong. x


----------



## cutieq

Coco14 said:


> I did another test a few hours later and it's definitely a BFP!! :D Crazy. Only 3 weeks though and I miscarried after getting pregnant a year ago so I'm quite nervous that something will go wrong. x

YAY!! So happy for you! Stay positive and try not to stress yourself.


----------



## jesgurl99

Coco14 said:


> I did another test a few hours later and it's definitely a BFP!! :D Crazy. Only 3 weeks though and I miscarried after getting pregnant a year ago so I'm quite nervous that something will go wrong. x

Omg that's awesome. I'm so excited for you. Try to relax. I like to listen to calm music as I get ready in the morning.


----------



## jesgurl99

I am so tired today. Between washing my face and getting dressed I layed down and went to sleep. Thankfully DH doesn't go to work until 10am so he found me before I was late. Still creamy cm and tender / achy breast and Ive been bloated since Friday. This morning I felt more flutters. I think I'm still going to wait until Saturday but my hopes are very high.


----------



## cutieq

jesgurl99 said:


> I am so tired today. Between washing my face and getting dressed I layed down and went to sleep. Thankfully DH doesn't go to work until 10am so he found me before I was late. Still creamy cm and tender / achy breast and Ive been bloated since Friday. This morning I felt more flutters. I think I'm still going to wait until Saturday but my hopes are very high.

sounds like all signs are pointing in the right direction jesgurl99 :thumbup:


----------



## jesgurl99

cutieq said:


> jesgurl99 said:
> 
> 
> I am so tired today. Between washing my face and getting dressed I layed down and went to sleep. Thankfully DH doesn't go to work until 10am so he found me before I was late. Still creamy cm and tender / achy breast and Ive been bloated since Friday. This morning I felt more flutters. I think I'm still going to wait until Saturday but my hopes are very high.
> 
> sounds like all signs are pointing in the right direction jesgurl99 :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm so excited. And I think so too!!


----------



## jesgurl99

I'm pretty worried. I started spotting today and my temp dropped my LP is so short I feel like its messing up my chance I take 50mg of b6 and I took 100mg this morning to see if it would stop. I feel so pregnant.
Both DH and I weigh a good bit so I think we decided to start weight watchers next week. I'm pretty sure AF is here.


----------



## cutieq

jesgurl99 said:


> I'm pretty worried. I started spotting today and my temp dropped my LP is so short I feel like its messing up my chance I take 50mg of b6 and I took 100mg this morning to see if it would stop. I feel so pregnant.
> Both DH and I weigh a good bit so I think we decided to start weight watchers next week. I'm pretty sure AF is here.

keeping my FX crossed for you. I have a similar plan. If I get no BFP this month, I'm going to start 10k training to keep me occupied!


----------



## jesgurl99

I think we would have been pregnant this time if it wasn't for that. Still haven't completely started just spotting and bbs still hurt and flutters happened about twice today. Still not sure. We will see.


----------



## jesgurl99

cutieq said:


> jesgurl99 said:
> 
> 
> I'm pretty worried. I started spotting today and my temp dropped my LP is so short I feel like its messing up my chance I take 50mg of b6 and I took 100mg this morning to see if it would stop. I feel so pregnant.
> Both DH and I weigh a good bit so I think we decided to start weight watchers next week. I'm pretty sure AF is here.
> 
> keeping my FX crossed for you. I have a similar plan. If I get no BFP this month, I'm going to start 10k training to keep me occupied!Click to expand...

Thank you. And FX crossed for you! I think we need our minds off of it to help us.


----------



## cutieq

i've gone pretty dry Cm at this point. still having headaches, back pains and random body pulls but that's about it. We're narrowing down the days ladies!


----------



## cutieq

anyone have a burning, sore lower back pain?


----------

